# Persistent/recurring yeast infections. What cured you?



## WCM (Dec 15, 2007)

Without getting too wordy, here is the most relevant history: I had lots of yeast infections as a teen. I ate loads of junk, yo-yo'd on and off sugar in extremes. I 'cured' myself through treatment, cotton pants, better health, balanced sugar, etc.

Fast-forward 20 years. I haven't had them in years. 3 years ago I started messing with my diet, suspecting celiac and having insomnia/depression issues. The yeast infections returned, because of the extreme changes I made. If I stopped eating all sugar, I got one. If I went from moderate to too much sugar, I got one. No 'natural' remedies like yogurt or garlic have ever worked for me. I sought my MD who gave me diflucan. After my 3rd treatment (because the infection would return after a month or so) (in about 4-5 months) he commented that he was concerned about diabetes, as I was getting recurring infections. Did the glucose test, I'm fine. Go back to moderate, balanced eating, no more infections.

Now, I'm trying to get a handle again on my mood through diet, which meant cut out sugar plus other things (dairy, gluten). As usual, I went from little to moderate sugar to too much, so started back on my Clean Eating ways. NO sugar, dairy, caffeine or gluten, loads of veg and water and meats.

I have had a yeast infection for a month. I ate a bit of sugar last week and my infection went away. iN a few days (of no sugar) it was back. Clearly I know I have chronic candida, right?

But I'm not ready to commit to a long-term candida diet. My friend has been on one for 18 months and is still not feeling better. My life is hectic and food is complicated in our family, I do not want to start anything unless I know I can make it work and that it will *help* me, not just throw me into some other extreme-diet issue.

Does anyone have experience that can help me? Did you cure chronic candida through diet? Did you do something else? Did you find an alternate theory on all of this that you can share?

I really appreciate your help.

WCM


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

((hugs)) Have you considered meeting with a nutritionist or having your doctor recommend someone you could meet with to discuss your specific health concerns? It sounds like there may be more than just a yeast issue...

In my case I had a yeast infection that lasted nearly a year despite trying all the different "holistic" options. Eventually I sat down with my doctor and really went over everything in my record with a fine tooth comb. The ultimate treatment was antibiotics for a month and diflucan for 2 weeks (starting the antibiotics first, then adding the diflucan in after three weeks so there was overlap and then just diflucan) along with diet and lifestyle changes. Sort of "wiping the slate" and starting fresh. It worked, but it was a very specific treatment that had been tailored to me specific history.

Since you have noticed a clear dietary tie-in, and have such a long history of symptomatic flares, a nutritionist or doctor familiar with yeast overgrowth would be a HUGE help.


----------



## heatherdeg (Dec 30, 2003)

I would agree that consulting with someone would be a big help. There are things you can do that could provide interim relief while you work a longer-term plan.

The first thing I would suggest to you is to keep a log on yourself. It's tedious, but it's a HUGE help in identifying subtle problems that would otherwise be overlooked. Log everything--including when you pee/poop and note what that looks & smells like (sorry, but critical! BOTH of them). Log your sleep, what you eat (try to include brands when you can, drink, how much of all of it, and log times of everything. Do this for a month. Include supplements, meds, etc. If you need help, I have a form you can print out and keep 30 empty copies in a report folder that will help you. Just pm me.

Getting on a probiotic that contains Saccharomyces boulardii is a HUGE help--far more than any other pbx. (Jarrow makes this--it comes in a turquoise label bottle)

Young Living also makes a product called "Inner Defense" that is both oregano and Thieves oil; and is recommended to be taken with a probiotic because of it's strength.

The two of those things together should at least carry you a bit so that you can work the longer-term protocol to healing your system.

Best to you


----------



## Crafty (Jan 13, 2003)

Have you tried acidophilus? I had a problem with constant yeast infections when I was in my late teens. Mine seemed to be caused by stress, followed by, ahem, irritation of the husbandly sort, lol. It was pretty awful. I searched online and found out about acidophilus (I'd already tried everything else I could think of and I was so, so miserable and frustrated), so I started taking acidophilus in capsule form. I've never had another yeast infection. That stuff was magic for me.


----------



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

Candex. OMG, I wish they had this years ago. It's enzymes that dissolve yeast cell walls. I no longer crave sugar and haven't had a yeast infection since I started taking it.


----------



## WCM (Dec 15, 2007)

How long have you been taking the Candex? How long are you supposed to use it?

I'm doing acidophilus in my smoothies, BIO-K liquid form. I can get it to abate if I eat a moderate balance of sugar, but as the years go by my memory and fatigue are getting worse, so chronic/systemic candida fits in my mind, but again, I've not heard of anything/plan/diet that actually WORKS in the long-term. I want to feel great again! The friend I mentioned is on the Body Ecology Diet but after 18 months still has Candida issues.

Thanks for all your suggestions.


----------



## Cherry_Blossom (Nov 7, 2009)

Vitamin C!!! Last year I had like ten yeast infections until I started taking Vitamin C tablets. 500 mg. I chewed two or three a day and stopped getting yeast infections. Now I usually take one a day and haven't had another one in like a year.


----------



## mbravebird (May 9, 2005)

Have you tried olive leaf extract? It doesn't kill beneficials, but it does kill yeast. It was the only thing that kicked my toddler's thrush and also helped restore intestinal normalcy for him -- and we tried so many other things.

I second the S. boulardii recommendation. That, too, was a key part of my son's return to intestinal normalcy. You can get a bottle of just S. Boulardii and add it in addition to your other probiotic.

Also, have you tried Dr. Ohhira's probiotics? Bio-Kult is really good, but I've heard great things about Dr. Ohhira's being even better. His are fermented at room temp for three years, and have long-term viability in the gut because of that. I haven't tried them yet because they're expensive, but they're on my list to try.


----------



## Gigi4847 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi everyone. I have the cure!

Buy a vaginal syringe and fill it with lukewarm water and one teaspoon baking soda (can be Arm & Hammer). If you can eat baking soda, you can insert it!! Do this twice a day for three days and problem solved, and you have instant relief !!! You have nothing to lose! No one tells you this, it's very cheap and doctors want you visiting them, not curing yourself with something simple. A fellow female (doctor) took pity on me one day and said this folk tale remedy works and it does, and immediately.


----------



## Cherry_Blossom (Nov 7, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigi4847*
> 
> Hi everyone. I have the cure!
> 
> Buy a vaginal syringe and fill it with lukewarm water and one teaspoon baking soda (can be Arm & Hammer). If you can eat baking soda, you can insert it!! Do this twice a day for three days and problem solved, and you have instant relief !!! You have nothing to lose! No one tells you this, it's very cheap and doctors want you visiting them, not curing yourself with something simple. A fellow female (doctor) took pity on me one day and said this folk tale remedy works and it does, and immediately.


NO!!! Do not do this!!! Yeast prefers a neutral to slightly basic pH. Acid pH kills yeast. Baking soda is a BASE and will encourage MORE growth of yeast.







Soap is also a base, so don't use soap down there. If you want to do something like this, use dilute vinegar or lemon juice. (I'm a biochemist, I know what I'm talking about.)


----------



## Gigi4847 (Nov 24, 2013)

I may not be a biochemist, but I am free of yeast infections and a doctor advised me on this. I have done the vinegar, which did not do a thing for me.

Go to Google, look up for yourselfs: "yeast infection sodium bicarbonate" and read and educate yourselfs.

Here are some pages, but read, read, read for yourselfs and decide for yourselfs. There are many more pages and it's more than worh a try.

http://www.wisegeek.org/what-are-the-benefits-of-baking-soda-for-candida.htm#slideshow

http://www.hangthebankers.com/four-things-you-need-to-know-about-cancer-and-candida/


----------



## Nillarilla (Nov 20, 2007)

Boric Acid capsules vaginally for 3 days followed by fermalac capsules vaginally for 3 days. If it is really persistent a week should do the trick. I can get relief from hydrogen peroxide and ACV but it will not kick it. Preventative maintenance is to slather up with coconut oil at the first sign of itching and for lube. I know I have a systemic issue as well but I'm pg right now and don't want the die off symptoms now or while bfing so it will have to wait.


----------



## AllyFolsom (May 21, 2013)

Candida cleanse! Do it!


----------



## Darlene83 (Jun 20, 2017)

I recommend *Yeastinfectionnomore*


----------



## katy_ny (Jul 7, 2017)

don't worry)
try herbs - sage, chamomile etc.


----------



## sarahsimmons (Oct 18, 2017)

Hello, 

The first time i got it, the doctor prescribed me antifungal medicine + a vaginal douche. It was unpleasant, i had to do it at least twice a day. It took some time but it cured it. However, than it appeared again and I had to repeat the process. Not to mention my boyfriend at the time, got it, so we had to treat him aswell. Yeast is a very persistent infection and it has a recurring nature. So i decided the douches were not convenient to me. I found natural, much more pleasant ways to prevent it over time. There are oral sprays and tablets and could do the same job and can be used all the time.


----------

